# steel guitar



## edward361

any steel players out there been playing steel for 39 years lets talk real music.


----------



## Rawpower

Never played one but they are cool as heck! I think Junior Brown Plays one? Saw him in concert and that guy can Pick!


----------



## pickn'fish

Junior Brown actually plays a couple "guitsteels". Hybrid-steel for the bottleneck slide and also a guitar. Once described as "Jimi Hendrix meets Earnest Tubb", Brown is badass!...


----------



## pickn'fish

Mr. Ed, who are some of your favorite players? I always liked Paul Franklin, Sneaky Pete and Rusty Young among others....


----------



## edward361

Dave Hartlie, Herb Remington,Buddy Emmons,


----------



## Rawpower

Man, Dave Hartlie can really play. I wished you never showed me this cause now I want one!


----------



## pickn'fish

Emmons and Remington are old favorites. More recently I like Gregg Leisz... Saw Herb with Wayne Hancock few years ago. I'll check out Hartlie...


----------



## surfgrinder

*Steel an*

I'm a steel man!!! Play an old MSA I bought from an neighbor. Played my way through college and made some extra money till my kids got a little older. Now I don't get to play as much as I like.


----------



## mostlyfly

I have an old Emmons 8-string, no knee bars, 4 pedals. I bought it for some reason back in about 1970 or so, and I have never taken the time to learn to play the silly thing.
Lessons from any of y'all ?


----------



## edward361

I have 3 of them . Sho-bud Pro 3,Emmons classic,and a Decklie, all 10 strings double neck, tuning D-9 and E-6.


----------



## edward361

Mostlyfly would you want to sell it?????


----------



## Bearwolf34

If you get a chance check out ole john hughey, he's since passed on but he could play the hell out of a pedal steel guitar.

Oh yeah and dont forget about robert randolph. Ha puts a new meaning into steel guitar..


----------



## plastics man

Tom Brumley was one of my favorites along with Emmons.


----------

